# Non Slip Deck Coatings -any experience



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

I used a product from Cabelas called tough-cote on a 13' gheenoe project and was very happy how it came out. 










It has rubber aggregate in it, and softens the deck under your feet tremendously. Another side benefit is that it quiets the whole boat down. 

You can use the same paint for an AL hull, but you need different primer. Also, prep is the key to it lasting!!

-T


----------



## graffix338 (May 3, 2011)

> I used a product from Cabelas called tough-cote on a 13' gheenoe project and was very happy how it came out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks great. I'm looking to do something like this on my casting decks.


----------

